# Are We Free to Worship How We Want?



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Sep 29, 2016)

Would God approve of us as a family dancing for family worship? Would he approve of me playing the drums when singing a hymn at family worship? 

The reason I ask, is that it doesn't seem clear where we make those distinctions in the Bible between the different areas of worship. Doesn't it seem like all areas of worship should be governed by the RPW, rather than just corporate? I might be mistaken, but I don't really see the Bible making distinctions between private, family, and corporate worship, in the sense that we can do whatever we want outside of corporate worship. 

In the same way, wouldn't we apply the same reasoning to a Christian band playing a worship concert on a Friday night at a baseball stadium? This would be classified as worship if they were singing to God, therefore the principles of worship would have to be followed, as it doesn't seem like the NT really makes a distinction between Sabbath worship and non-Sabbath worship.


----------



## earl40 (Sep 30, 2016)

Good question that has been touched on here in the past. I see the RPW as being more than what is to be done outside the service we officially participate on Sunday. We are allowed to play the drums, dance, sing hymns outside of the official service. Go and be entertained by a "Christian band" and sing along if you wish, but do not think this is "Worship" that is revealed in scripture. These activities would be in my opinion be recreations and can be beneficial if understood to be recreations and not worship as prescribed by Our Lord.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Sep 30, 2016)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Would God approve of us as a family dancing for family worship? Would he approve of me playing the drums when singing a hymn at family worship?
> 
> The reason I ask, is that it doesn't seem clear where we make those distinctions in the Bible between the different areas of worship. Doesn't it seem like all areas of worship should be governed by the RPW, rather than just corporate? I might be mistaken, but I don't really see the Bible making distinctions between private, family, and corporate worship, in the sense that we can do whatever we want outside of corporate worship.
> 
> In the same way, wouldn't we apply the same reasoning to a Christian band playing a worship concert on a Friday night at a baseball stadium? This would be classified as worship if they were singing to God, therefore the principles of worship would have to be followed, as it doesn't seem like the NT really makes a distinction between Sabbath worship and non-Sabbath worship.



1) The RPW applies to Corporate, Family, and Private worship. 

2) Although they might say they are "worshipping" God, this comes from a false understanding of worship. In other words, just because they say it, doesn't mean its true. It would be classified under "Golden Calf" worship if anything. Also, You are not limited to worshipping God on the Sabbath alone (hence family and private worship throughout the week).


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 30, 2016)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Would God approve of us as a family dancing for family worship? Would he approve of me playing the drums when singing a hymn at family worship?
> 
> The reason I ask, is that it doesn't seem clear where we make those distinctions in the Bible between the different areas of worship. Doesn't it seem like all areas of worship should be governed by the RPW, rather than just corporate? I might be mistaken, but I don't really see the Bible making distinctions between private, family, and corporate worship, in the sense that we can do whatever we want outside of corporate worship.
> 
> In the same way, wouldn't we apply the same reasoning to a Christian band playing a worship concert on a Friday night at a baseball stadium? This would be classified as worship if they were singing to God, therefore the principles of worship would have to be followed, as it doesn't seem like the NT really makes a distinction between Sabbath worship and non-Sabbath worship.



It would seem as if your definition of worship is skewed. 'Worship' is worship. There are not different types per se; yes, worship within the call to has a particular set of considerations when contrasted to worship outside the call, i.e. there are generally no elders present (unless you are an elder, no sacraments distributed, no preaching.

This may help;

http://www.semperreformanda.com/the-regulative-principle-of-worship/the-regulative-principle-of-worship-articlesindex/private-and-family-worship/

http://www.semperreformanda.com/creeds/the-directory-for-family-worship/

http://www.semperreformanda.com/creeds/the-directory-for-the-publick-worship-of-god/


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Sep 30, 2016)

"We are allowed to play the drums, dance, sing hymns outside of the official service. Go and be entertained by a "Christian band" and sing along if you wish, but do not think this is "Worship" that is revealed in scripture."

I understand the philosophy, but I'm confused as to where the NT Scriptures make this distinction. If we had elements of true worship mixed with non elements, wouldn't this still violate what God calls worship? Thanks.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Oct 3, 2016)

I am really trying to figure out worship, as I feel like I can't piece certain things together. 

I am now wondering where there is support in the Bible for why we worship the way we do on the Sabbath. It doesn't really seem like the Bible speaks much of worship on the Sabbath, does it?
And I am also wondering why we believe Sabbath worship is better than corporate worship on other days.

I understand the philosophy, I'm just having a hard time seeing it in the Bible. I always want to have a clear answer for what I believe and not be over zealous with something that may be too dogmatic.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Oct 3, 2016)

You might want to check out Public Worship 101 by Dennis Prutow.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 3, 2016)

This is online I believe.
Ryan, what have you read on the subject of worship and the Sabbath? Have you studied the Westminster Standards on the subjects? 


Jeri Tanner said:


> You might want to check out Public Worship 101 by Dennis Prutow.


----------



## earl40 (Oct 3, 2016)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> I understand the philosophy, but I'm confused as to where the NT Scriptures make this distinction. If we had elements of true worship mixed with non elements, wouldn't this still violate what God calls worship? Thanks.



The only distinction would be if Jesus fulfilled the elements (if element is the proper word?) of worship in His ministry. For instance that is why we do not sacrifice animals today.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Oct 3, 2016)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Ryan, what have you read on the subject of worship and the Sabbath? Have you studied the Westminster Standards on the subjects?
> 
> 
> > I was reading the standards last night, but when I would look up the Scripture proofs they weren't bringing clarity to me. I've read "Reformed Worship" and "In the Splendor of Holiness." I read parts of Beeke's Puritan Theology on worship as well.
> ...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 3, 2016)

The fourth commandment prescribes a whole day to be peculiarly devoted to the Lord's worship. Exodus 16; Exodus 20:8-11; Exodus 31:14-15. While there were sacrifices on every day, on the Sabbath the sacrifices were doubled. Number 28:9. It is not exclusively for corporate worship but the Lord's Day clearly was the day the NT church gathered for worship which is part of the proof of the argument for the change of the day from the seventh to the first day of the week. Those things have implications for your questions as far as answering them and I'm sure most of the writers on the subject old and modern run those out. Some of the TEs on the board may more adequately and appropriately fill in the blanks.


Ryan&amp;Amber2013;1115023 said:


> I am still missing:
> 1. Where does the Bible teach that the Sabbath is a time of corporate worship? Is it from Acts 2:42?
> 2. Where does the Bible teach that Sabbath worship is greater than other kinds of worship gatherings?


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Oct 3, 2016)

Is Leviticus 23:3 a fitting verse: "Six days shall work be done, but on the seventh day is a Sabbath of solemn rest, a holy convocation. You shall do no work. It is a Sabbath to the LORD in all your dwelling places."


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes. 


Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Is Leviticus 23:3 a fitting verse: "Six days shall work be done, but on the seventh day is a Sabbath of solemn rest, a holy convocation. You shall do no work. It is a Sabbath to the LORD in all your dwelling places."


----------



## Afterthought (Oct 4, 2016)

Maybe consider Isaiah 58 for the general blessings of Sabbath observance? Consider a quotation from Thomas Watson found here.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Oct 4, 2016)

That article is great. Thank you.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Oct 4, 2016)

I feel as if I have come across some really good stuff that has solidified the area of the sabbath. Now for the rpw, using the Bible, where do we see it being wrong to mix elements of worship with our own designs, whether in corporate, private, or in the family? Is a Christian worship concert on a Wednesday night going against the rpw? Its worship, but not in a way the bible regulates worship.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 5, 2016)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> I feel as if I have come across some really good stuff that has solidified the area of the sabbath. Now for the rpw, using the Bible, where do we see it being wrong to mix elements of worship with our own designs, whether in corporate, private, or in the family? Is a Christian worship concert on a Wednesday night going against the rpw? Its worship, but not in a way the bible regulates worship.



Worship is always defined along the lines of it's originator. Anything not reconciled along these lines is nothing less than idolatry.

Larger Catechism-Is one free to determine how one worships?

Question 108
What are the duties required in the second commandment?
The duties required in the second commandment are, the receiving, observing, and keeping pure and entire, all such religious worship and ordinances as God hath instituted in his word; (Deut. 32:46–47, Matt. 28:20, Acts 2:42, 1 Tim. 6:13–14) particularly prayer and thanksgiving in the name of Christ; (Phil. 4:6, Eph. 5:20) the reading, preaching, and hearing of the word; (Deut. 17:18–19, Acts 15:21, 2 Tim. 4:2, James 1:21–22, Acts 10:33) the administration and receiving of the sacraments; (Matt. 28:19, 1 Cor. 11:23–30) church government and discipline; (Matt. 18:15–17, Matt. 16:19, 1 Cor. 5, 1 Cor. 12:28) the ministry and maintainance thereof; (Eph. 4:11–12, 1 Tim. 5:17–18, 1 Cor. 9:7–15) religious fasting; (Joel 2:12,18, 1 Cor. 7:5) swearing by the name of God; (Deut. 6:13) and vowing unto him; (Isa. 19:21, Ps. 76:11) as also the disapproving, detesting, opposing all false worship; (Acts 17:16–17, Ps. 16:4) and, according to each one’ s place and calling, removing it, and all monuments of idolatry. (Deut. 7:5, Isa. 30:22)

Question 109
What are the sins forbidden in the second commandment?
The sins forbidden in the second commandment are, all devising, (Numb. 15:39) counselling, (Deut. 13:6–8) commanding, (Hosea 5:11, Micah 6:16) using, (1 Kings 11:33, 1 Kings 12:33) and any wise approving, any religious worship not instituted by God himself; (Deut. 12:30–32) the making any representation of God, of all or of any of the three persons, either inwardly in our mind, or outwardly in any kind of image or likeness of any creature whatsoever; (Deut. 4:15–19, Acts 17:29, Rom. 1:21–23,25) all worshipping of it, (Dan. 3:18, Gal. 4:8) or God in it or by it; (Exod. 32:5) the making of any representation of feigned deities, (Exod. 32:8) and all worship of them, or service belonging to them, (1 Kings18:26,28, Isa. 65:11) all superstitious devices, (Acts 17:22, Col. 2:21–23) corrupting the worship of God, (Mal. 1:7–8,14) adding to it, or taking from it, (Deut. 4:2) whether invented and taken up of ourselves, (Ps. 106:39) or received by tradition from others, (Matt. 15:9) though under the title of antiquity, (1 Pet. 1:18) custom, (Jer. 44:17) devotion, (Isa. 65:3–5, Gal. 1:13–14) good intent, or any other pretence whatsoever; (1 Sam. 13:11–12, 1 Sam. 15:21) simony; (Acts 8:18) sacrilege; (Rom. 2:22, Mal. 3:8) all neglect, (Exod. 4:24–26) contempt, (Matt. 22:5, Mal. 1:7,13) hindering, (Matt. 23:13) and opposing the worship and ordinances which God hath appointed. (Acts 13:44–45, 1 Thess. 2:15–16)
The Westminster Larger Catechism: With Scripture Proofs. (Oak Harbor, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1996).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 5, 2016)

Ralph Erskine had this application in one of his sermons._There is a generation that are pure in their own eyes, and yet is not washed from their filthiness._—PROV. 30:12.

We are to offer some_ negative characters,_ pointing out those that are not washen from their filthiness, but are filthy still....

6. There is a generation of _superstitious worshippers _and _ceremony-mongers_, who will worship God in ways not enjoined in His word. A heathen Socrates would say, “God will be worshipped with that kind of worship which himself hath commanded:” and surely, those that profess themselves Christians should fear and learn. Now, I not only here mean, all gross superstition, of whatsoever sort, but all impurity of worship. Surely they are not washen from their filthiness, who have no concern upon their hearts to stand up for the purity of religion, in its worship and ordinances, in opposition to all mixtures and corruptions whatsoever. Nothing exasperates a holy God more than this, that there should be defilements in His worship; for mixture in His worship, not only crosses His command, but impeaches His wisdom, as if we should supply the defects of His Word, by our inventions: therefore, God condemns it as will-worship, saying, _Their fear toward me, or their worship of me, is taught by the precepts of men_ (Isa. 29:13; Col. 2:22, 23). In a word, it makes God's worship a vain worship; In vain they do worship me, teaching for doctrines the commandments of men (Matt. 15:9). As mixing copper with gold debaseth the metal, it cannot pass: therefore, God giveth that awful certification, _For I testify unto every man that heareth the words of the prophecy of this book, If any man shall add unto these things, God shall add unto him the plagues that are written in this book: And if any man shall take away from the words of the book of this prophecy, God shall take away his part out of the book of life, and out of the holy city, and from the things which are written in this book_ (Rev. 22:18, 19). Ralph Erskine, Sermon CXXVI. “Self-Conceit incident to a Multitude of Professors; or, the imaginary pure Generation found not washen from their Pollution.” [The fourth Sermon on this text.] Another version online here.​


----------



## alexandermsmith (Oct 5, 2016)

Ryan,

I would strongly recommend you get Fisher's Catechism. His treatment of the Commandments (as well as the rest of the Shorter Catechism) is excellent.

You asked about the difference between worship on the Sabbath and worship at other times. I would argue that, as concerns the worship itself, there is no difference.

Fisher on Q. 58 of the Shorter Catechism:

"Q. 18. Is the Sabbath instrumentally holy, or is the time itself of the Sabbath an instrument and means (as the word and sacraments are) of conveying spiritual grace?

A. Not at all: for the time of the Sabbath is only a holy SEASON in which God is pleased to bless his people, more ordinarily than at other times, John 20:19-24; still reserving to himself the prerogative of communicating his grace at other times likewise, as he shall see meet, chap. 21:15-18."

God consecrated and set apart the Sabbath for His own worship and service. It is a day where we can set aside our worldly concerns and spend the whole day in worship and meditation of God. But worship conducted on the Sabbath isn't more holy than, say, the Wednesday Prayer Meeting. All worship must be conducted with reverence and godly fear, and regulated by Scripture. The Sabbath is a holy day because God has set it apart: how we behave on the Sabbath is therefore regulated in a way the other days aren't: there are things we are to do and not to do, because it is the Sabbath, and we aggravate sins if we commit them on the Sabbath. God is pleased to bless His people more on the Sabbath because of what it is, but we shouldn't take from that that worship conducted on any other day of the week is less holy or that we can be more informal or "ad hoc" about it.

Fisher also address the question of what, exactly, worship is: (On Q.50 from the Catechism)

"Q. 4. What is meant by religious worship?

A. That homage and respect we owe to a gracious God, as a God of infinite perfection; by which we profess subjection to, and confidence in him, as our God in Christ, for the supply of all our wants; and ascribe the praise and glory that is due to him, as our chief good, and only happiness, Psalm 95:6, 7."

He then goes on to talk about the elements which constitute religious worship and their biblical basis (you can also find this in the Westminster Confession). This must all be governed by the Word of God. So if you attend a Friday night concert by a Christian band at a sports stadium you should be asking: is this assembly conducting itself with reverence and godly fear before their God? The God they say they are here to worship, or Whom the band claims to honour in their songs? Do their songs conform to the elements of worship as stipulated by Scripture? Are there elements in the programme which are not prescribed forms of worship? Worship doesn't need to have _every_ element for it to be worship (e.g. family worship) but it can _only_ have those elements expressly commanded by God. And if it's claimed that such a gathering is not "official" worship, then what is it? What's the point of it? Is it really just a carnal music concert with Christian frosting to make people feel warm inside? Or to cloak the fact that, at its root, such a concert is just as worldly as the Beyonce concert that was in the same stadium the week before? It may not have a singer/stripper strutting around on stage; but it's idolatrous. Is that better?

The Second Commandment forbids will-worship, thus mixing elements of our own design with those elements commanded by God. All worship, and all of worship, must be regulated by the Word of God. Nadab and Abihu mixed their own strange fire with the elements which God had commanded and they were consumed. Worship on a Wednesday night is a profitable thing, if regulated by Scripture. Worship any day of the week which includes elements of will-worship is a violation of the RPW.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## mgkortus (Oct 5, 2016)

Andrew P.C. said:


> 1) The RPW applies to Corporate, Family, and Private worship.



Does it? 

In the OT, there was a difference between the worship at the tabernacle/temple and the worship of the people in every day life. Also, in I Timothy 3:15, Paul indicates that he gave instruction Timothy regarding how he ought to behave _in the house of God, which is the church_. Isn't there a distinction? 

Furthermore, perhaps I have a broader understanding of RPW, but if it applies in the home, then wouldn't it prohibit my wife from speaking at devotions. Also, doesn't the RPW dictate that we worship on Sundays? This would mean that the family may worship only on Sundays. 

Im willing to be instructed otherwise. But, Im leery of saying the RPW applies to all. My understanding is that it applies to official corporate worship by the church. 

And I think the application of the RPW to family worship has led to some of the questions that follow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alexandermsmith (Oct 5, 2016)

mgkortus said:


> Andrew P.C. said:
> 
> 
> > 1) The RPW applies to Corporate, Family, and Private worship.
> ...



Is Paul's instruction to Timothy not in regard to his being a pastor, and thus specific to that? It's not addressing worship in general.



mgkortus said:


> Furthermore, perhaps I have a broader understanding of RPW, but if it applies in the home, then wouldn't it prohibit my wife from speaking at devotions. Also, doesn't the RPW dictate that we worship on Sundays? This would mean that the family may worship only on Sundays.



I think it does prohibit women from speaking during family worship, e.g. leading in prayer, giving a short exposition of the passage read (if that is included in one's family worship). Family worship shouldn't really be a family get together where you sit around talking: that can be profitable, but worship, properly, should consist of those elements which God Himself has prescribed in His Word.

The RPW doesn't limit worship to the Sabbath. WCF 21:6: "...but God is to be worshipped every where in spirit and in truth; as in private families daily, and in secret each one by himself; so more solemnly in the public assemblies...". Section 7 explains that the Sabbath was set aside as a particular time to worship God, all the day not just a portion of it, and that by setting aside a whole day one could better concentrate on the said worship; but that doesn't exclude coming before God in worship every day, which, as stated, is also a requirement. The Sabbath was given as a season to come before God, putting away one's worldly concerns, which would not be possible the other days of the week because of one's temporal responsibilities. It has in view a life of daily devotion and thus granting an expanded opportunity to worship God; not a situation where one only worshipped on the Sabbath day.

Family and private worship are included in the chapter on worship and there is no distinction made regarding what is required in each occasion of worship. It would thus appear that the RPW applies to all forms of worship. Yes the Temple worship was different from that in the Synagogue, but that was by God's express command. Temple worship is done away with now and we have no precept or example in the NT for applying different regulations to different forms of worship. I think this tendency in some Reformed circles to do so is a result not of sound Biblical exegesis but of a certain radical doctrine that seeks to draw a sharp line between what is secular and what is spiritual.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 5, 2016)

mgkortus said:


> Andrew P.C. said:
> 
> 
> > 1) The RPW applies to Corporate, Family, and Private worship.
> ...



Not true. You are collapsing two principles; that being, ceremonial aspects w/ NT worship. There is only one way to worship God and he is the one who decreed it. 




> Also, in I Timothy 3:15, Paul indicates that he gave instruction Timothy regarding how he ought to behave _in the house of God, which is the church_. Isn't there a distinction?



Thats specific to corporate worship.



> Furthermore, perhaps I have a broader understanding of RPW, but if it applies in the home, then wouldn't it prohibit my wife from speaking at devotions.



Not entirely. For instance, if you are not present. If the federal head is present, it is he who should lead. This doesn't mean that your wife can't participate. *See the Directory for Family Worship for more.




> Also, doesn't the RPW dictate that we worship on Sundays? This would mean that the family may worship only on Sundays.



This has been addressed in this thread already. Many people have already given you the biblical and historic position of the church. God's word, the WCF, Catechism and peripheral documents show that worship is not limited to just the Lord's day. 



> Im willing to be instructed otherwise.



Are you? I would read through this thread as well as the other similar thread on PB that has been discussing this subject as most of your concerns have been addressed thoroughly.

Be well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MW (Oct 5, 2016)

alexandermsmith said:


> I think it does prohibit women from speaking during family worship, e.g. leading in prayer, giving a short exposition of the passage read (if that is included in one's family worship).



If the husband is not present should family worship be neglected? If there is no husband should there never be any family worship? What is to be done in a house where there a two or three Christian women living together with no male head? Should they never pray together, never pray before meals, etc.?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Oct 5, 2016)

This discussion has been really helpful. So, I enjoy singing while playing my guitar. Can I worship God privately by singing and playing at the same time? Or is this against the rpw?


----------



## alexandermsmith (Oct 6, 2016)

MW said:


> alexandermsmith said:
> 
> 
> > I think it does prohibit women from speaking during family worship, e.g. leading in prayer, giving a short exposition of the passage read (if that is included in one's family worship).
> ...



Fair point. I was thinking of usual practice, but certainly there are exceptions.


----------



## alexandermsmith (Oct 6, 2016)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> This discussion has been really helpful. So, I enjoy singing while playing my guitar. Can I worship God privately by singing and playing at the same time? Or is this against the rpw?



I wouldn't call that woship, no.


----------



## Afterthought (Oct 6, 2016)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> This discussion has been really helpful. So, I enjoy singing while playing my guitar. Can I worship God privately by singing and playing at the same time? Or is this against the rpw?


It depends on what one intended to do by such an action. There is a category of "meditation" (which by Psalm 119, apparently includes the genre of song) and "religious recreation" (see John Brown of Haddington's preface to the 1650 Scottish metrical psalter). If one did not intend on drawing near to God to specifically worship him, and if the actions that one does are not inherently an attempt to specifically worship him (a post in an old thread brought up "Here I am to Worship" as a potential example of this), then I would not classify it as "worship" and so not against the RPW.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm very surprised to see that ppl feel the RPW is for family devotions. I don't see anything in Scripture to support this....if there is I would like to see it. The RPW is for Sabbath worship. There is a liturgy the congregation follows that family devotions does not. One should not try to carry that over into your private life. There are women who live alone which means they would never be able to have devotional time if the RPW was observed. Most ppl are not pastors in their homes, you don't baptize in your home, and you don't observe the Lord's Supper in your home. Sabbath worship and family devotions are two different things. Women are not allowed to speak during Sabbath worship, but they are allowed to speak in Sunday school when asked questions to promote dialogue and also during family devotional time. If there is a man in the house, then he should lead the family devotions, but the wife and children are allowed to ask questions. David danced before the Lord when he came back to Jerusalem. He was worshipping God outside of temple worship. He also played instruments. These are examples of worship outside of Sabbath worship. 

1 Cor 14:33 "As in all the churches of the saints, 34 the women should keep silent in the churches. For they are not permitted to speak, but should be in submission, as the Law also says. 35 If there is anything they desire to learn, let them ask their husbands at home. For it is shameful for a woman to speak in church."

So, yes, Ryan. Play your instrument at home for your family devotions.


----------



## Afterthought (Oct 6, 2016)

OPC'n said:


> I'm very surprised to see that ppl feel the RPW is for family devotions. I don't see anything in Scripture to support this....if there is I would like to see it. The RPW is for Sabbath worship.


The "RPW" is probably not the best way to put it given what that implies in most people's minds (rather, the Second Commandment, in my opinion), but see this post.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 6, 2016)

What surprises me is how many are confused about the historic nonconformist principle governing worship which we of late in the last 100 years have called the regulative principle of worship. I'm no ultimate expert but am not shoddily read either in this matter, having not only looked at this particular question since the mid 1980s, but having also helped survey all the RPW literature produced since the 1940s until the early 2000s. The RPW is a construct of a principle based in the second commandment and other scriptures that the worship of the Lord is to be regulated exclusively as He commands. It goes back to reformational statements but is confessionally defined as well in the Westminster Standards, which nowhere limit the principles governing worship to the public service. The Lord prescribes His own worship. What is not commanded is forbidden. Period; end of discussion as far as the nonconformist statement of the principle of worship. We get the elements of private worship from the Lord just as much as the public.


----------



## iainduguid (Oct 7, 2016)

NaphtaliPress said:


> What surprises me is how many are confused about the historic nonconformist principle governing worship which we of late in the last 100 years have called the regulative principle of worship. I'm no ultimate expert but am not shoddily read either in this matter, having not only looked at this particular question since the mid 1980s, but having also helped survey all the RPW literature produced since the 1940s until the early 2000s. The RPW is a construct of a principle based in the second commandment and other scriptures that the worship of the Lord is to be regulated exclusively as He commands. It goes back to reformational statements but is confessionally defined as well in the Westminster Standards, which nowhere limit the principles governing worship to the public service. The Lord prescribes His own worship. What is not commanded is forbidden. Period; end of discussion as far as the nonconformist statement of the principle of worship. We get the elements of private worship from the Lord just as much as the public.



I think the cause of the confusion is simple: people confuse the regulative principle of worship with actual conclusions that flow from a study of the Scriptures. Thus people routinely say "The RPW forbids women preaching or singing non-inspired hymns etc." This is an understandable shorthand, but it easily leads to confusion. The RPW states that in worship we are only to do what God has commanded. It requires a second step then to study the Scriptures to see what it is that God actually requires (and forbids) with respect to the role of women or what we may sing. So in principle it is easy to see why you could have people equally committed to the RPW, whose worship practice was very different because their exegesis of the relevant passages differed. Of course, that doesn't mean they are both right in their practice, but the issue may be their exegesis not their commitment to the principle. It is similar to believing in inerrancy. It is an important first step but you then have to actually study what it is that these Scriptures inerrantly state.

To the issue at hand, therefore, the RPW can apply to all forms of worship without requiring the conclusion that all forms of worship (public and private) should necessarily be the same. That conclusion would require appropriate study of all of the various Scriptures that bear on the issue. Of course, if you have agreement over the RPW, then we are all agreed that we should only do what the Scripture teaches, expressly or by appropriate inference. That makes for a different conversation than with my Anglican friends for whom it is enough to say, "People have done this for a long time and they find it helpful."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 7, 2016)

I think you are correct, though that shouldn't be the case with TEs who are confused about this. Sadly, one does not have to speak to actual Anglicans to have that different conversation, as Presbyterian churches like the PCA and ARP allow exception to be taken to the RPW and actively teach against it. 


iainduguid said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > What surprises me is how many are confused about the historic nonconformist principle governing worship which we of late in the last 100 years have called the regulative principle of worship. I'm no ultimate expert but am not shoddily read either in this matter, having not only looked at this particular question since the mid 1980s, but having also helped survey all the RPW literature produced since the 1940s until the early 2000s. The RPW is a construct of a principle based in the second commandment and other scriptures that the worship of the Lord is to be regulated exclusively as He commands. It goes back to reformational statements but is confessionally defined as well in the Westminster Standards, which nowhere limit the principles governing worship to the public service. The Lord prescribes His own worship. What is not commanded is forbidden. Period; end of discussion as far as the nonconformist statement of the principle of worship. We get the elements of private worship from the Lord just as much as the public.
> ...


----------

